# Newbie to On-road



## fireracer88 (Feb 24, 2011)

Looking to find out what would be the best starting point to run a 17.5 amateur touring car..... don't know anything about the cars, so I guess you could answer the following questions....

1. type of car?
2. good manufactures???

please help...(and if this is in the wrong place someone let me know that too)


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

fireracer88 said:


> Looking to find out what would be the best starting point to run a 17.5 amateur touring car..... don't know anything about the cars, so I guess you could answer the following questions....
> 
> 1. type of car?
> 2. good manufactures???
> ...


Price point is huge and parts support at a track is big on these factors. i personally love Xray products, but they are on the pricey side. I get to watch Serpents drive by me on race days constantly, so they can be made to drive well too. 

Associated makes a good car. Spec R and Sakura S also have cheaper cars, that can be made to work well.

If you are going to be club racing, go check out a race day, walk around and see what others are driving. Most racers will be more than happy to answer any questions. By picking up a car that others are driving, you can bounce ideas off each other about chassis setups, to tune your car.


----------



## fireracer88 (Feb 24, 2011)

very true that would work if I had a local track that did on road....so Im asking for help I don't need the best I just need to know what type of car chassis can run in the 17.5 touring amateur races


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Asking what's the best kit is like asking who makes the best real car, opinions are like ___________ everybody has one. Since you do not have a local track, but if you have a local hobby shop, see what kind of parts they can get. Associated will probably be the best for part availability. I like the xray car. And it may not be a bad idea either, even though it is costly. Right out of the box it is very good. Also the parts quality is great. I have only broke my car 2 times, but never in a race. But the parts are costly to some people. Serpent makes a decent car. Here is what you have to be careful of... Don't start cheap then have to buy better down the road to be competitive. Spend your money once, not multiple times.


----------



## fireracer88 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you guess I'm not been clear I don't want to know the manufacture that is better I need to know what type of car I need. Like a wgt type car or one of the belt driven ones that is where I don't know what to buy


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

If you are brand new to R/C, a 17.5 TC can be disastrous. You might want to look into VTA or USGT, which run less powerful motors.


----------



## fireracer88 (Feb 24, 2011)

Not new to Rc I race oval now


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

We are just as confused. Your initial question pretty much states you're intereted in 17.5 touring car... so that's what these guys are attempting to help you with... 17.5 TC. If what you really want to know is what is the best on road class for an on road beginner I would say VTA or USGT, which are both based on AWD touring car chassis'. VTA is the slowest as most clubs run the standard 25.5 motors. USGT runs 21.5 usually, then you step up to stock touring (17.5). If you look outside of touring car based classes, you have 1:12 scale (generally stock 17.5 and similar in lap time to 17.5 touring) and WGT (1:10 scale pan car with 13.5 motors). both classes are single cell (3.7v) rather than two cell in all the touring car based classes. Bottom line, if you want to start out with something slower I'd say VTA as most tracks these days have a decent VTA following.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

fireracer88 said:


> Thank you guess I'm not been clear I don't want to know the manufacture that is better I need to know what type of car I need. Like a wgt type car or one of the belt driven ones that is where I don't know what to buy


You want a belt or shaft driven.


----------



## fireracer88 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ty that is what I was looking for so pretty much a belt driven car thank you


Bigz84 said:


> You want a belt or shaft driven.


----------

